#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Introduction to Engineering Programming: In C, Matlab and Java, by Austin

## Mohamed

*Introduction to Engineering Programming : in C, MATLAB and JAVA    * 

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link


  crossorigin="anonymous">



<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                       
*

*
*

*Remark : I don't have this book* 

*Editorial Reviews*

*Product Description*

      How do you select the right programming language for the right job?  Austin and Chancogne provide students with a collection of four  tutorials that cover concepts in modern engineering computations, and  engineering programming in Ansi C, Matlab Version 5, and Java 1.1. The  text gives practical guidance on selecting the best programming language  for a project through a large number of working examples. With the help  of these examples, students will learn how to design, write, and  execute engineering programs using these programming languages. By  incorporating Ansi C, Matlab, and Java into one text, students will  quickly learn the strengths and weaknesses of each language. They'll do  this with the help of the 56 case study programs and 115 programming  exercises integrated throughout the book. A small suite of basic  engineering problems is also implemented in each of the three  programming languages. The four tutorials featured in the book include:
    * Modern Engineering Computations - covers hardware components in a  simple computer, operating systems, networks (including the Internet and  World Wide Web), and an overview of programming languages.
    * C  Tutorial - teaches students how to write multi-function C programs.  Topics include basic data types, operators and expressions, program  control, functions, dynamic memory allocation, and input/output.
    *  Matlab - shows students how to solve simple matrix programs with simple  graphics. This tutorial also demonstrates how MATLAB programs can be  much shorter than equivalent implementations in C or Java.
    * Java  - explains how Java got started, about object-oriented program design,  and how to write Java programs with platform-independent graphical user  interfaces that can operate across the Internet.       

*From the Back Cover*

      How do you select the right programming language for the right job?  Austin and Chancogne provide students with a collection of four  tutorials that cover concepts in modern engineering computations, and  engineering programming in Ansi C, Matlab Version 5, and Java 1.1. The  text gives practical guidance on selecting the best programming language  for a project through a large number of working examples. With the help  of these examples, students will learn how to design, write, and  execute engineering programs using these programming languages. By  incorporating Ansi C, Matlab, and Java into one text, students will  quickly learn the strengths and weaknesses of each language. Theyll do  this with the help of the 56 case study programs and 115 programming  exercises integrated throughout the book. A small suite of basic  engineering problems is also implemented in each of the three  programming languages. The four tutorials featured in the book include:
Modern  Engineering Computations - covers hardware components in a simple  computer, operating systems, networks (including the Internet and World  Wide Web), and an overview of programming languages.C Tutorial -  teaches students how to write multi-function C programs. Topics include  basic data types, operators and expressions, program control,  functions, dynamic memory allocation, and input/output.Matlab -  shows students how to solve simple matrix programs with simple  graphics. This tutorial also demonstrates how MATLAB programs can be  much shorter than equivalent implementations in C or Java.Java -  explains how Java got started, about object-oriented program design,  and how to write Java programs with platform-independent graphical user  interfaces that can operate across the Internet.




*Product Details*


*Paperback:* 672 pages*Publisher:* Wiley (February 15, 1999)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 0471001163*ISBN-13:* 978-0471001164* Product Dimensions: *  9.2 x 7.5 x 1.4 inche

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: Introduction to Engineering Programming: In C, Matlab and Java, by Austin

----------


## Mohamed

Table of Contents 


PART 1 : ENGINEERING COMPUTATIONS TUTORIAL  

 * Chapter 1 : Introduction to Engineering Computations* 
 Applications of Computers in Engineering Recent Advances in Computing : A Little History Computer Hardware Concepts Operating System Concepts Computer Networking Concepts
 Client-Server Network Architectures The Internet Internet Access Protocols for Communication on the Internet Internet Domain Names/Addresses Internet Services The World Wide Web WWW Search Engines and Robots Review Exercises * Chapter 2 : Principles of Engineering Software Development* 
 Hardware-Software Life-Cycle Principles of Engineering Software Design
 Small and Large Computer Programs Models of Software Systems Development Components of Software Systems Development Modular Program Development Abstraction Top-Down and Bottom-Up Software Design Computer Programming Language Concepts
 High- and Low- Level Computer Languages Compiled and Interpreted Programming Languages Procedural and Object-Oriented Programming Languages Database and Scripting Languages Hypertext/Virtual Reality Markup Languages (HTML/VRML) Programming Language Selection



 PART 2 : C PROGRAMMING TUTORIAL  

 * Chapter 3 : Getting Started* 
 Introduction -- Key Features of C A Little History Writing and Compiling a Simple C Program
 User-Defined Code and Software Libraries Program Development Cycle Program 3.1. Print Approximate Value of PI
 Problem Statement and Source Code Comment Statements Layout of Program Source Code The main() function Header files and the C Preprocessor Symbolic Constants Standard Output with printf() Program 3.2. Compute and Print Area of Circle
 Problem Statement and Source Code Keywords in C Basic Data Types Declaring Variables Standard Input with scanf() Arithmetic Expressions Assignment Statements Program Flow and Control Compiling and Running Small C Programs
 Compiling Small C Programs Optional Compiler Arguments Linking Software Libraries to Program Object Code Redirection of Standard Input and Output Programming Guidelines
 Vertical Layout Braces Indents Programming Exercises * Chapter 4 : Basic Data Types and Variables* 
 Basic Data Types in C Characters
 Defining Character Variables in C Program : C Program containing Variables Character Constants Escape Characters Integers
 Short and Long Integers Unsigned Integers Integer Constants Single and Double Precision Floating Point Numbers
 Program : Print Size of Basic Data Types Enumeration Data Types
 Program : Print Days of the Work Week and Weekend Use of Magic Numbers Variable Attributes : Type, Address, Name and Value
 Program : Print Storage of Basic Data Types Variable Naming Conventions Programming Exercises * Chapter 5 : Operators and Expressions* 
 Arithmetic Operators and Expressions Assignment Operations Increment/Decrement Operators
 Program : Demonstrate Pre- and Post-Increment Operators Arithmetic Expressions and Precedence
 Program : Resistors in Parallel Program : Using Horner's Rule to Evaluate a Polynomial Mixed Expressions and Data Type Conversions Bitwise Operations and Applications
 Program : Print Bits in a Character Subtractive Cancellation
 Program : Simulate Subtractive Cancellation Programming Exercises * Chapter 6 : Control of Flow* 
 Introduction to Control of Flow Relational and Logical Operations
 Relational Operators Logical Operators Selection Constructs
 If and if-else Statements The If-Else Statement Chained (and nested) if-else clauses Tertiary Condition Operator Switch Statement Iteration Constructs
 The while statement The do-while statement The for statement Break and Continue Statements Comparison of Looping Constructs Programming Exercises * Chapter 7 : Functions I* 
 Introduction to Functions
 User-Defined and Library Functions What Functions are Required in a C Program? Writing User-Defined Functions
 Function Declarations Filling in User-Defined Functions Case Study Program : Quadratic Equation Solver
 Program : Compute Roots of Quadratic Equation Call by Value Mechanism for Function Calls
 Program : Demonstrate Call by Value Mechanism Scope and Storage of Variables and Functions
 Scope of Variables in a One File C Program Program : Scope of Variables in a One File Program Scope of Variables in a Two File C Program Program : Scope of Variables in a Two File Program Packaging of Program Modules Math Library Functions
 Program : Demonstrate Functions in Math Library

Programming Exercises
 * Chapter 8 : Arrays and Pointers* 
 Need for Arrays and Pointers Introduction to Arrays
 Definition of Arrays Array Indexing Initializing the Contents of an Array
 Initialization Lists Explicit Array Initialization Static Allocation Character Arrays Applications of 1-Dimensional Arrays
 Program : Profile of Cable in Simple Suspension Bridge Program : Generate and Print Random Numbers Multi-dimensional Arrays
 Patterns of Storage for Multi-dimensional Arrays Application of 2-Dimensional Arrays
 Program : Distribution of Temperature in Chimney Cross Section Pointers
 Motivation and Need for Pointers Pointer Attributes : Type, Address, Name, Value, and Indirect Value
 Program : Initialize and Print a Pointer Program : Print Size of Pointers Program : Demonstrate Pointers to Pointers Pointer Arithmetic
 Program : Pointer Arithmetic for floats Relationship between Pointers and Arrays
 Program : Exercise Pointers and Character Arrays Program : Print 2-Dimensional Array Programming Exercises * Chapter 9 : Functions II* 
 Introduction to Advanced Functions Pointers as Function Arguments
 Program : Use Pointers to Swap Variables Arrays as Function Arguments
 Program : Passing One-Dimensional Arrays to Functions Program : Passing Multi-Dimensional Arrays to Functions String Functions
 Program : Allocation Of String Function Arguments Program : Exercise String Functions in Standard Library Programming Exercises * Chapter 10 : Dynamic Allocation of Memory* 
 Need for Dynamic Memory Allocation Memory Allocation with malloc(), calloc(), and realloc() Deallocating Memory with free() Dynamic Allocation of Character Strings
 Program : Allocation of Character Strings with saveString() Generic Functions for Dynamic Memory Allocation A file of Miscellaneous Functions
 Program : Functions for Dynamic Memory Allocation Dynamic Allocation of One-Dimensional Arrays
 Program : Exercise Vector Functions Dynamic Allocation of Two-Dimensional Arrays
 Program : Allocate and Print Small General Matrices Program : Free Matrix Memory Programming Exercises * Chapter 11 : The C Preprocessor* 
 Introduction to the C Preprocessor Compiling Multiple File C Programs Capabilities of the C Preprocessor
 File Inclusion Macro Substitution and Templates Macros with Arguments
 * Chapter 12 : Input and Output (I/O)* 
 Basic Concepts
 Streams Using printf() for Buffered Output
 Use of Escape Characters in Output Formatting Options for Conversion Specifications Using scanf() for Buffered Input
 Scanning Multiple Lines of Input Flushing the stdin and stdout Buffers File Input/Output (I/O)
 Opening and Closing Files Functions fprintf() and fscanf() Functions fgetc() and fputc() Program : Statistics of Weekly Rainfall
 Problem Statement and Source Code Histogram of the Rainfall Data Storing the Rainfall Data Sending the Program Output to a File Reading Datasets from an Input File
 Reading Datasets of Known Size Reading Datasets of Unknown Size Reading Datasets via Standard Input Program : Memory Reallocation for Datasets
 Problem Statement and Source Code Reading and Storing the Dataset File Programming Exercises

----------


## Mohamed

PART 3 : MATLAB PROGRAMMING TUTORIAL  

 * Chapter 13 : Programming in MATLAB* 
 Getting Started
 Professional and Student Versions of MATLAB Entering and Leaving MATLAB On-line help Variables and Variable Arithmetic
 Defining Variables Arithmetic Expressions MATLAB Output Built-in Mathematical Functions Program Input and Output Matrices and Matrix Arithmetic
 Definition and Properties of Small Matrices Reading and Saving Datasets Application of Mathematical Functions to Matrices Colon-Notation Sub-matrices Matrix Arithmetic Matrix-Element Level Operations Control Structures
 Logical Expressions Selection Constructs Looping Constructs General Purpose Matrix Functions
 Sorting the Contents of a Matrix Summation of Matrix Contents Maximum/Minimum Matrix Contents Random Numbers Program Development with M-files
 Script M-files Function M-files Program : Square Root Calculation Program : Statistics of Experimental Data Engineering Applications
 Program : Temperature Conversion Program Program : Free Vibration Response of Undamped SDOF System Program : Compute Roots of Quadratic Equation Program : Statistical Analysis of Experimental Data Programming Exercises * Chapter 14 : MATLAB Graphics* 
 Simple 2-D Plotting
 Histograms, Bar Charts, and Stem Diagrams Multiple Plots Three-Dimensional Plots Mesh and Surface Plotting Contour Plots Sub-Plots Hard copies of MATLAB Graphics Preparing MATLAB Graphics for the World Wide Web Programming Exercises * Chapter 15 : Solution of Linear Matrix Equations* 
 Systems of Linear Matrix Equations
 Definition of Linear Matrix Equations Geometry of Two and Three-dimensional Systems Hand Calculation Procedures Types of Solutions for Systems of Linear Matrix Equations Case Study Problem : 3 Linear Matrix Equations Singular Systems of Matrix Equations Engineering Applications
 Program : Structural Analysis of a Cantilever Truss Program : Analysis of Electrical Circuit Program : Least Squares Analysis of Experimental Data Program : Distribution of Temperature in Chimney Cross Section Programming Exercises



 PART 4 : JAVA PROGRAMMING TUTORIAL  

 * Chapter 16 : Introduction to Java* 
 Java -- A Little History
 How Everything Got Started The ``Famous'' Java Buzzwords
 Simple Object-Oriented Network Savvy (distributed) Interpreted Robust Secure Architecture Neutral Portable High Performance Multithreaded Dynamic Java and the Internet
 Java Applet Programs Java Applets and HTML Documents Applet Tags and Parameters Review Questions * Chapter 17 : Object-Oriented Program Design* 
 Fundamental Concepts
 Principle of Abstraction Need for Software Reuse Object-Oriented Software Development
 Encapsulation Relationships among Classes Polymorphism Is Java Object-Oriented? Review Exercises * Chapter 18 : The Java Language* 
 Getting Started
 Java Platform Requirements Java Development Kit (JDK) Program 18.1. "Peace On Earth" Stand-alone Program
 Problem Statement and Source Code Compiling and Running the Program Comment Statements Identifiers and Reserved Words Layout of Program Source Code Objects and Classes The main() method Output with System.out.println() Program 18.2. "Peace On Earth" Java Applet Program
 Problem Statement and Program Source Code Program Source Code The init() method The HTML file Compiling and Running the Program Primitive Data Types Java Variables
 Declaring a Variable Variable Modifiers Constants No Global Variables Casting of Variables Expressions
 Arithmetic Expressions Logical and Relational Expressions Control Statements
 Selection Constructs Looping Constructs Exception Handling Constructs Classes and Objects
 Creating an Object Accessing Object Data Using Constructor Methods for Object Creation Subclass and Inheritance Abstract Methods and Classes Scoping Class Libraries and Methods
 Package and Import Statements Import Statements Class Libraries in Development Using Class Methods Arrays Program 18.3. Compute Roots of Quadratic Equation
Problem Statement Program Modules and Class Hierarchy Program Source Code Compiling and Running the Program Program Architecture Import Statements String Objects Scope of Variables Handling Input from the Keyboard Converting Strings to Numbers Arithmetic Expressions Input and Output Streams Overloading the + operator Program 18.4. Point and Line Segment Operations
 Problem Statement Program Modules and Class Hierarchy Program Source Code Compiling and Running the Program Program Architecture Constructor Methods Programming Exercises * Chapter 19 : Java Graphics* 
 Introduction The Java Abstract Windowing Toolkit (AWT)
 AWT Packages AWT Class Hierarchy AWT Components and Containers
 Windows and Frames Program : A Frame that has no Functionality Applets AWT Graphics
 Graphics Coordinate System Graphics Objects and Methods Polygon Color Font and FontMetrics AWT Layout Managers
 Border Layout Flow Layout Grid Layout AWT I/O Components
 Label Button Choice Boxes (Drop-Down Lists) Lists Text Fields and Text Areas Canvases Panels Handling AWT Events
 Delegation Model of Event Handling Event Class Hierarchy Working with Event Listeners Program : Demonstrate Button Listeners Adapter Classes Engineering Applications
 Program : Temperature Conversion Program Program : Free Vibration Response of Undamped SDOF System Program : Simple ``Draw'' Applet Programming Exercises



 PART 5 : APPENDICES  

 * Appendix 1 : Introduction to UNIX* 
 Directory Structure and File Handling Operating System Commands * Appendix 2 : The Standard Library* 
 Errors -- <errno.h> Limits -- <limits.h> and <float.h> Common Definitions -- <stddef.h> Diagnostics -- <assert.h> Character Handling -- <ctype.h> Localization -- <locale.h> Mathematics -- <math.h> Nonlocal jumps -- <setjmp.h> Signal Handling -- <signal.h> Variable Arguments -- <stdarg.h> Input/Output -- <stdio.h> General Utilities -- <stdlib.h> String Handling -- <string.h> Date and time -- <time.h> * Bibliography*  * Index*

----------


## coolarif

where i can find this book for free :Concern:

----------

